
Ask HN: MVPs and Fintech - snemvalts
For our fintech product, we need an inspection by a finance ministry, which would mean we need well thought out security and product. How do&#x2F;have you approach(ed) this in an MVP sense? Building the least possible needed? Validating the idea differently (a la dropbox)?
======
PaulHoule
You need to understand exactly what the finance ministry expects of you.

